# List of vendors who stock DIY



## bjorncoetsee (5/7/16)

Does anyone have a list of the vendors who stock diy stuff? 
Im trying to find a reliable vendor who will always have the flavors in stock that I use and preferably sell in larger quantities than 10mls and also who has good pricing

Lastly is there anywhere in SA in can find 100mg nic?


----------



## SmokGuy (5/7/16)

NoonClouds


----------



## shaunnadan (5/7/16)

Valley vapour 
Blck vapour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/16)

E-Cig run by @YeOldeOke


----------



## Andre (6/7/16)

I have listed them all (I hope) here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/where-to-f...-flavours-available-in-sa.t24922/#post-391994

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (6/7/16)

www.piratesgrog.co.za we stock DIY
Special needs such as 100mg Nic can be negotiated


----------



## MoneymanVape (6/7/16)

Sirvape aswell. Blck vapour good service and cheap? Vally alao good


----------



## KieranD (6/7/16)

Vape Cartel DIY will be launched in the next few days too!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (6/7/16)

KieranD said:


> Vape Cartel DIY will be launched in the next few days too!


Awesome stuff!


----------



## Sir Vape (6/7/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/diy-liquids been up for a couple weeks. Have 90 odd TFA flavs and a bunch more will be arriving next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/7/16)

rvdwesth said:


> www.piratesgrog.co.za we stock DIY
> Special needs such as 100mg Nic can be negotiated


Just Checked out your site. Could you maybe explain silver/gold concentrates? Are you making your own concentrates?


----------



## rvdwesth (22/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Just Checked out your site. Could you maybe explain silver/gold concentrates? Are you making your own concentrates?


Silver labels are straight or single flavors.
The Gold Labels are complex mixes we do ourselves with a combination of Silver labels and in some of them we even add a drop of EM.
The idea is basically to have the silver range for experienced diy-ers, being the silvers, and a range for the not so experienced, or people who just want a cheaper alternative with the gold labels.
The Gold labels basically just need to be mixed at around 16 - 20% concentrate, PG, VG and nic in the ratio's you prefer... shake, steep and vape.
One thing I cannot emphasis enough, especially with our concentrates is that they have to steep MINIMUM 3 weeks the slow way and at least 2 days, should you consider the ultrasonic or other fast way.
We currently supply concentrate to 3 very successful local juice makers, as well as a fourth who simply mix the Gold label and actually brand it as Pirates Grog (we gave him permission) as a trial run in some Spar and Spar Tops stores in and around Pretoria.

If you have any more questions email us piratesgrog@mweb.co.za or call myself or the other pirate (te nrs are on the website)

Hope it helps!

Greetings,

The Pirate!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

